# What tool bag/contractor bag do you like?



## Pipewrench78 (Dec 21, 2021)

My services vary. Everything from doing an underground for a new home to service.

What tool bag do you like? Pics are a bonus!

I really like this Milwaukee bag I saw, and most likely gonna buy it for my tools when I do service.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Dont get me wrong I love Milwaukee, All my power tools are M18, I have some hand tools and hard case organizers - they’re all GREAT!
but Don’t waste your $ on the Milwaukee tool bag, they’re expensive and the one with the length wise divider is annoying. The divider isn’t attached at the bottom, so things get stuck under it, and heavier tools on one side will push the divider over, so you can’t access you other tools..
the other thing at 20” you can fit a lot of tools in it, which makes it pretty heavy, and you never need all your tools for service. It’s nice that it’s packout, but with service work packout is overkill.
I ended up selling both my Milwaukee tool bags after finding the Husky bag.












This 15” tool bag is about the only thing I like from Husky tools. For the price this bag is good, it’s pretty sturdy and has lots of good sized pockets. I’ve been using the same one for a few years and it’s held up. For the most part this tool bag stays in my truck, I usually just bring some tools and materials I need in a small bucket. On rough-ins or bigger jobs I just bring the whole tool bag.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Graintex CB2154. Discontinued a month after I bought mine. I realized I liked it a lot and couldn't buy another!

Found one on ebay for 50$, I offered 35$, and the guy countered with 30$ because one of the buckles was off, he hadn't put that in the description, and he didn't want me to be upset. Of course that didn't bother me because I have all the stuff to fix it. I added end pockets as I had on my first one. This time I went with larger pockets, more betterer for shoving in crap I don't really need.

They finally started selling these again a month ago. New style is black leather with light white pinstriping on the bag. They still showed the old picture on Amazon so I was very surprised when my new one showed up with pinstriping. I got a text from my wife while I was at work telling me my new purse looked great. She opened my package by mistake.









Graintex CB2154 Mason's Canvas Bag 18" with Leather Bottom - - Amazon.com


Graintex CB2154 Mason's Canvas Bag 18" with Leather Bottom - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I'll second the Husky bags. They aren't perfect, but you can't beat the price and they are plenty sturdy.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

A supply house gave me this bag free for opening a cash account 3-4 years ago. It feels really sturdy. I’ll use it one of these days if my Husky bag ever dies.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

the Ridgid tool bag. What else? Not the orange one, the red one.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Veto is best I've used, had mine awhile, not sure when I brought it. Maybe 2013ish, still use it today.


----------



## robman1961 (Apr 25, 2010)

Will said:


> Veto is best I've used, had mine awhile, not sure when I brought it. Maybe 2013ish, still use it today.


Agree ,best tool bag I've had so far


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I have the large Milwaukee pack out bag and I love it. However it’s very heavy but I’m not doing service and carrying it in and out multiple times every day. I leave mine on the job site, usually for weeks at a time. It has loads of room for everything I need on a regular basis and it helps me stay organized. I can take a quick glance at it and almost immediately know if something is missing. So I hardly ever leave a tool behind on a job.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

VETO Pro Pac hands down. I have the OT-XL and the smaller TP-LC that I bring in for initial evaluation.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

A good bag is the lightest weight one you can find that’s cheap. Running service I want a fresh bag every few months. I want it to look new so I replace it frequently.

All it needs to do is securely hold the tools.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have the medium sized pack out tool bag. I usually just grab what I need out of it. I don’t tote the whole thing In.


----------



## Tim Whistler (11 mo ago)

VETO pro pack toolbags are unbeatable. I've had my 1st one at least 10 years and it's had no problems, no torn pockets, no screwdrivers poking through, it's dirty as hell, but otherwise still like new. 
I have a couple of their smaller bags too for my voltmeter and accessories and manometer and accessories. 
-Tim Whistler 

Tim Whistler Plumbing & Gas


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

I’ve got a veto pro pac tpxxl, Milwaukee, husky etc. However, my go to is a five gallon bucket with one of those husky tool pouches on it.


----------



## Pipewrench78 (Dec 21, 2021)

Gonna give this a shot. Should arrive in a few days. Appears to be a nice bag.

Currently, I’m using a Husky.

I was considering the Milwaukee 20” tote, but didn’t like how it’s designed.


----------

